
Clojure-conj: Composable abstractions - puredanger
http://tech.puredanger.com/2010/10/25/composable-abstractions/
======
tom_b
Hi, I was lucky enough to be attend both days of the event and thought the
talks about NOT using macros were some of the most interesting.

As a total Clojure newbie with minimal Lisp chops, I liked hearing the "good
vs bad" stories from Christophe Grand and Stuart Sierra with their tangles
with macro-ology.

One of the aspects of these talks that really resonated with me boils down to
something I read in On Lisp: "By default we should use functions: it is
inelegant to use a macro where a function would do. We should use macros only
where they bring us some specific advantage."

~~~
puredanger
Exactly. Macros are the icing, not the cake.

